# My view on Zaino Z8 vs. Zaino Z6



## cstavaru (Apr 26, 2010)

Well, I used Zaino Z6 for about 5 months and I really couldn't live without it. I wanted to also try the Z8 and I ordered a bottle recently.

What's strange is that I find the Z6 to give more gloss to my Alpine White BMW than the Z8. It also seems to be "thicker" as a coat. 

What I do like about the Z8 is that it is very easy to buff off after applying. The Z6 is not easy to buff...at least with the cloths I tried until now. 

However, none of them does a very good job as a paint cleaner. I like the Zaino AIO very much because of this ability. But it's in a different category. 

I wonder if there is a quick detailer available that does a good job as a paint cleaner too...?


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Z6 is a quick detailer Z8 is a spray sealant.

Im suprised the Z6 gives a better shine, you know both are fine spray and wipe/buff striaght off?

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

I think you are getting your products mixed up there mate - QD and Paint cleansers are two very different animals, you will either use one or the other for it's individual purpose.
Paint cleanser goes before LSP and QD goes on post LSP, so there wouldn't be any point in a combined product as you are neglecting the LSP stage. :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Z6 is "thicker" than Z8? Leaves a thicker coat? What?


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

alxg said:


> I think you are getting your products mixed up there mate - QD and Paint cleansers are two very different animals, you will either use one or the other for it's individual purpose.
> Paint cleanser goes before LSP and QD goes on post LSP, so there wouldn't be any point in a combined product as you are neglecting the LSP stage. :thumb:


Technically Z6 is used pre LSP too but we are splitting hairs here..

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

In the context of the Zaino system, then yes, but I would class it as a QD type of product. The OP doesn't state he is using it in the Z process, hence my assumption.


----------



## cstavaru (Apr 26, 2010)

I think that most of the responders here are a bit wrong.

According to the Zaino offcial site (http://www.zainostore.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=Z-8):

"Z-6 would continue to be used for quick details to remove dust and soil between washes". That's what I use it for ! So asking for a bit more paint cleaning ability out of this QD is not at all misplaced.

Also, according to the same site:

Do I use Z-8 or Z-6 between coats of Zaino Show Car Polishes (Z-2 PRO, Z-3 and Z-5)?
"Either Z-6 or Z-8 will achieve fantastic results. [...] We're spoiled; we use Z-8 all the time."

So, all in all, the Z-6 and Z-8 are very similar in function, except the price and the fact that the Z-6 can also be used to remove some light dust/soil. And for the fact that the Z8 should give better gloss and protection, at a higher price.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

But the fact remains z8 is a spray sealant, z6 is a quick detailer and zaio is a paint cleaner.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

I have both and Z8 definately blings more than Z6 does. I only use Z6 to clean up dust and nothing else, then top with Z8, and its for sure different with Z8.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

maggi112 said:


> But the fact remains z8 is a spray sealant, z6 is a quick detailer and zaio is a paint cleaner.


It does in deed. :thumb:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

cstavaru said:


> *I think that most of the responders here are a bit wrong.*
> 
> *"Z-6 would continue to be used for quick details to remove dust and soil between washes"*. That's what I use it for ! So asking for a bit more paint cleaning ability out of this QD is not at all misplaced.


Okay, just because it removes dust, that doesn't make it a cleanser does it??!! 
That is what a QD is for surely?!!

Sorry mate, but I think you may be a "bit wrong" as to what a paint cleanser actually is and does.

I'm happy to be corrected on this.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2010)

PaulN said:


> Technically Z6 is used pre LSP too but we are splitting hairs here..
> 
> Cheers
> 
> PaulN


Technically after equally.


----------

